# :( Poor Dojo Loach



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well I've been missing a Dojo Loach for a couple days. Checked everywhere around the tank (not very many places it could have gone). And nope nothing, my first offical Houdini. Stressed about where it was and if it was sick or dead and hurting the tank. I decided to go for an overhaul of the 30G.

Removed Everything (taking careful notice of the few decorations with holes to make sure it wasn't stuck or hidding there)

Transfered all the fish and shrimp to a holding tank

carefully sifted through the gravel to see if I could stire him up, nothing.

aggressively searched the gravel while cleaning the tank up

Nothing 

I'm at a complete lose as to what happened to it. Never saw any signs of trouble just one day it was there the next it was gone. No chewed up body, nothing on the floor around the tank. Something I will probably never solve.

I did however decide I will start plugging any decorations that go into the tank with rocks and silicone. It's the only thing I can think happened.


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh no!! I absolutely love my dojo, that would be devastating! I hope your mystery can be solved soon!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I think it's a mystery that never will be solved. I still have 2 male and female I believe so that's a good thing.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Plugging may work as long as it doesn't create an air pocket. Better yet, get natural decor in there and you loose that problem.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yup, thinking about just that. Remove composite decorations and put in driftwood and rock. Haven't rushed to get the fish back in there yet cause I really want to set it up for planting.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are they known for jumping? Do you have cats or dogs? Might he jumped and one of them got a treat - if you have them? Check behind the tank on the floor? I've found a few fish behind mine when I left the back open for one reason or another.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

They can be jumpers I was changing the water or something one day and spooked one which then proceeded to sail from the front corner through the air to the back corner. I'm not sure how it stayed in the tank but it did.

Other than that they are usually pretty calm and haven't jumped. I checked everywhere around the tank even in the filter (no way it would get there) and nothing.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

could have been munched on by the other fish after it died.....


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

yeah, that's what i'm thinking but not to even see it or find some part of it.

And now i don't know what's in the tank but there's this little squiggly worm looking thing floating in that and I know i just cleaned the heck out of the tank.

Looks like it could be a baby dojo.  wouldn't that be awesome. And now my camera sucks I tried taking some pictures but I don't think they will turn out good enough to see.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

mine use to hide all the time, but I knew all his hiding spots  but they can be quite elusive

I've seen mine stay in a particular hiding place for DAYS back when I had them. He was a small one, and the smaller they are, the better they are at fitting into tight spaces. Mine was particularly well and squeezing himself in between rocks...


Don't give up hope just yet. I've ready stories of them disappearing for almost a week, and then reappearing like nothing had ever happened


----------

